

Luminous Health Proposal for startup funding - ordmanroc

When you walk into a store to buy a dietary supplement, do you have any idea whether the enormous variety of choices have any real potential benefit for you, or even contain what the label touts?  Since the half life of scientific knowledge is less than 3 years, are you making your choice based on habit or media hype?<p>We propose to develop and award a logo on every product that has been analyzed independently to contain what is claims, and that is safe and proven to be likely to have benefit, with an app and URL that links the logo to the latest scientific research showing its potential value.  Note that the many products that do not contain the proper ingredients, or those that have not been shown in peer-reviewed published research http:&#x2F;&#x2F;chemistry.beloit.edu&#x2F;Ordman&#x2F;nutrition&#x2F;alnindexlitnotes.htm to be beneficial, will not display the logo.  So you can immediately scan a label and get a concise summary of what may be useful to you.  Eventually, it could be personalized to each individual.  See a possible example here: 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;chemistry.beloit.edu&#x2F;Ordman&#x2F;nutrition&#x2F;aillum&#x2F;index.htm<p>Once the logo is launched, the company would be funded solely by licensing the logo to companies that paid for the independent testing and  a portion of expanded sales from displaying the logo.  A consumer survey of 1,000 people indicates product sales would double to products having this logol<p>We believe that for $250,000 we will have the computer system and research synthesis done to recruit the first 3 companies to launch this logo with a major advertising campaign.  If you are interested in supporting this effort to reduce chronic age-associated disease by substantially more than 50% by better nutrition, please contact ordman@beloit.edu, some of whose research results can be seen here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;chemistry.beloit.edu&#x2F;Ordman&#x2F;nutrition&#x2F;presroc.htm
======
ordmanroc
Sure wish I could get some response to this idea. Many distinguished
scientists are on our advisory board, and all agree this venture is extremely
valuable to health in our nation.

